# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  عواقب إهمال الرجل لزوجتة نفسيًا

## محمد طه شعبان

عندما يفكر الشاب في الزواج يضع شروط معينة في ذهنة لعروسة .. وبالطبع يطلب كل شئ حسن .. من جمال وذوق وادب وتعليم واسرة ومال .. كل شئئ يتناسب مع ظروفة ورؤيتة للامور .. وبمجرد ان يجدها ويتقدم لها حسب العادات والتقاليد والظروف يأمل بشدة ان يوافقوا علي تزويجة ابنتهم .. ويذهب ومعة والدة مثلا ويتدخل علية القوم واذا وافقوا تكون هذة افضل لحظة في حياتة ..ويسعي بكل طاقتة الي تكوين وانشاء عش الزوجية مع خطيبتة ..وفي هذة الفترة بالذات يكون الرجل مطيع ومهذب ويحاول ارضاء خطيبتة واهلها ولا ينسي هدية حماتة التي انجبت لة اجمل وارق بنت في الدنيا .. حتي يتم الزواج !!!
اول سنة زواج علي احسن تقدير تسير الامور كما يجب بالرغم من نزول مؤشر الاهتمام بزوجتة تدريجيا لماذا ؟؟
التبريرات كثيرة .. مشاغل الحياة ...المسؤليات ,, الواجبات الاجتماعية المطلوبة منة ,,غير معقول ان اجلس بجوارها في البيت ,, يجري اية عندما اخرج لمقابلة اصدقائي في المقهي ؟؟ وغيرها من الاسباب والتبريرات 
ما الذي يدفع الرجل الي ذلك ؟؟ وهل يقدر خطورة هذا الامر علي نفسية زوجتة ؟؟؟انا هنا لا اتحدث عن شخصيات غير سوية .. بمعني انها من الممكن ان تتبع خطوات الشيطان بالرغم من ان ذلك جائز .. والنفس البشرية أمارة بالسوء .. ولكن نترك هذا الحديث ونتحدث عن المرأة السوية العاقلة المتدينة التي تعرف الطريق المستقيم ..
الا تحتاج زوجاتنا منا اهتمام وتقدير ؟؟ اليست انسانة لها احاسيس وطلبات ؟؟ اليست تبذل مجهود احيانا يزيد عن مجهود الرجل ما بين عملها والاشراف علي الصغيرة والكبيرة داخل المنزل ؟؟اليست مطالبة بتلبية طلبات الرجل في اي لحظة يطلبها فيها طالما لا توجد موانع ؟؟ اليست مسؤلة عن تربية الاطفال وتنشئتهم تنشئة سوية ؟؟كيف تنجح في تربية اولادها وتنمية قدراتهم النفسية وهي نفسها تحتاج من يربت علي كتفها ويطيب خاطرها ويراعيها نفسيا ومعنويا ؟؟كيف تستطيع ان تبتكر وهي في المطبخ او في اي عمل منزلي ونفسيتها غير مستقرة
الرجل مسؤل عن توفير المسكن والمأكل والملبس شرعا وقانونا وعلية لا يجب ان يكون ذلك مدعاة للتبرير ...صحيح هناك رجال يعملوا فترتين ويسعوا بكل قوتهم لتحسين  اوضاع الاسرة ولكن لايمكن مهما كانت ظروفة من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ان يغفل عن زوجتة ابداً ..وانا اقصد من الناحية النفسية ..لان نفسية الزوجة تكون دائما دافع لها علي العطاء والتضحية وبذل اقصي ما عندهالاسعاد الجميع 
إن عماد الاسرة وعمودها الفقري ربة المنزل .. هذا لا جدال فية .. تعالوا نفترض وفاة الزوج لا قدر الله .. نجد معظم النساء افنوا حياتهم في سبيل تربية اولادها وتضحي بكل احتياجاتها الشخصية وتتردد الف مرة اذا تقدم لها من يرغب في الزواج بالرغم ان الاصل في الدين ان تتزوج ..ولكن من تستطيع ان تتحمل ذلك وترفض الزواج يكون لها بيت في الجنة هذا ثابت في صحيح الدين ...اما اذا توفت الزوجة وتركت زوجها بعدد من الاطفال يحتار حيرة ما بعدها حيرة 
الكلام يطول في هذا المجال ولكن ما اريد ان اقولة ان المرأة هذة المخلوقة الجميلة الرقيقة الحساسة يجب علي زوجها ان يضع في ذهنة - لمصلحتة هو الشخصية قبل اي شئ - إنها تحتاج منة حسن المعاملة وان يكون دائما في ذهنة ملاطفتها ومداعبتها وادخال السعادة علي قلبها في حدود امكانياتة من هدية صغيرة او فسحة او حتي لمسة يد ومغازلة وتذكيرها بأجمل وأحلي الاوقات التي كانت وسوف تستمر ..تحتاج المرأة الاطراء علي لبسها وجمالها ..تجتاج ان ترفع معنوياتها بأي طريقة حسب ظروف كل شخص من اجل مصلحة الزوج نفسة ومصلحة اولادة .وإن  فشل في ذلك تكون العواقب وخيمة علي نفسيتها وبالتالي نفسية اطفالة واستقرارة هو تانفسي والمعنوي والله اعلم
المصدر: محمد الحسيني

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

إهمال الزوج لزوجته ، وتدخل والدته في شؤونهاالسؤال: 
زوجي يتناسى وجودي في الاجتماعات العائلية، فتراه يذهب للجلوس مع أخواته ويتركني مع الأطفال الصغار، وقد أخبرته بذلك ، فقال لي : لا تكوني غيورة زيادة عن اللزوم ، فكيف أجعله يكف عن هذا التصرف؟ إنني أشعر بحزن شديد عندما أراه يفضّل الجلوس مع أخواته على الجلوس معي . وكيف أستطيع أن أوقف والدته من التدخل المستمر بيني وبينه في قضايانا الزوجية ؟ إنها تتدخل في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، فعلى سبيل المثال: أنها سافرت في إحدى المرات إلى الوطن فطلبت مني أن أعطيها قيمة أضحية ؛ لكي تذبحها بالنيابة عني، مع أني لم أطلب منها ذلك ، ولو أردت فعل ذلك لفعلته بنفسي ، فلماذا هذا التدخل..؟! ومن الأمثلة كذلك: أنها تريد أن تعلمني بعض الأشياء التي لا أريد أن أتعلمها، وفي بعض الأحيان تتصل بي وتقول: سآتي إليك في الوقت الفلاني فكوني مستعدة، فما يدريها أن هذا الوقت مناسب لي...؟! 
الجواب : 
الحمد لله 
أولاً : 
حسن العشرة بين الزوجين تقتضى أن يراعي كل منهما مشاعر الآخر ، وأن يحرص على ما يُسعده ويَسرُّه ، كما أنها تقتضي مراعاة ظروفه وعلاقته بذوي الحقوق عليه ، بحيث يعينه على أدائها ، كحق الوالدين وحق الأرحام وحق الجيران وغير ذلك . وأساس ذلك كله التفاهم والمودة والرحمة . 
ثانياً : 
الأخت السائلة عليها أن تتأنى في تقدير الأمور ، فقد يكون ما يفعله زوجها من مجالسة أخواته في بعض الأحيان مقبولا ، نظرا لقلة ملاقاته لهن أو احتياجهن إليه في مشورة أو مشكلة ونحو ذلك . وإن كان الأمر غير مبرر وكان سببه الحقيقي هو سوء تقدير الزوج وإهماله لحق زوجته ، فعليها أن تحسن معالجة الموقف بما يخفف من الإشكال لا بما يزيده ويضخمه ، والمرأة أعرف الناس بما يؤثر على زوجها وما يحبه وما يكرهه ، وبصفة عامة فإننا نذكر الأخت السائلة بأن الإحسان إلى الزوج وحسن عشرته والتغاضي عن إساءته ، بل ومقابلتها بالحسنى والجميل ، مما يقرب القلوب ، ويبدل الوحشة أنسا ومودة ، وقد قال ربنا العليم الخبير سبحانه : ( وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ) فصلت/34 - 35 .
قال السعدي في "تيسير الكريم الرحمن" (ص 749 ) : " ثم أمر بإحسان خاص له موقع كبير ، وهو الإحسان إلى من أساء إليك ، فقال : { ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ } أي : فإذا أساء إليك مسيء من الخلق ، خصوصًا من له حق كبير عليك ، كالأقارب والأصحاب ونحوهم ، إساءة بالقول أو بالفعل، فقابله بالإحسان إليه ، فإن قطعك فَصلْهُ ، وإن ظلمك فاعف عنه ، وإن تكلم فيك غائبًا أو حاضرًا فلا تقابله ، بل اعف عنه وعامله بالقول اللين ، وإن هجرك وترك خطابك فَطيِّبْ له الكلام وابذل له السلام ، فإذا قابلت الإساءة بالإحسان حصل فائدة عظيمة ( فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ ) أي : كأنه قريب شفيق . ( وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا ) أي: وما يوفق لهذه الخصلة الحميدة ( إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا ) نفوسهم على ما تكره، وأجبروها على ما يحبه الله، فإن النفوس مجبولة على مقابلة المسيء بإساءته وعدم العفو عنه، فكيف بالإحسان ، فإذا صبر الإنسان نفسه وامتثل أمر ربه وعرف جزيل الثواب ، وعلم أن مقابلته للمسيء بجنس عمله لا يفيده شيئًا ، ولا يزيد العداوة إلا شدة ، وأن إحسانه إليه ليس بواضع قدره ، بل من تواضع لله رفعه ، هان عليه الأمر ، وفعل ذلك متلذذًا مستحليًا له ( وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ) لكونها من خصال خواص الخلق ، التي ينال بها العبد الرفعة في الدنيا والآخرة ، التي هي من أكبر خصال مكارم الأخلاق " انتهى. 
وعَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ : لَقِيتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَابْتَدَأْتُهُ فَأَخَذْتُ بِيَدِهِ فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَخْبِرْنِي بِفَوَاضِلِ الْأَعْمَالِ . فَقَالَ : " يَا عُقْبَةُ صِلْ مَنْ قَطَعَكَ ، وَأَعْطِ مَنْ حَرَمَكَ ، وَأَعْرِضْ عَمَّنْ ظَلَمَكَ " رواه أحمد (16883) وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الترغيب" (2536). 
وهذه القاعدة الأخلاقية في التعامل تفيد الأخت السائلة في علاقتها بأم زوجها وغيرها في دائرة الأقارب والمعارف. 
ثالثا: 
تدخل الأقارب أو غيرهم في حياة الزوجين بما يعكرها أو يفسدها أمر مرفوض شرعا وعرفا، وينبغي معالجة هذه القضية بحكمة وأناة؛ تقليلا للمفسدة، وجلبا للمصلحة. وأساس ذلك هو حصول التفاهم والتواؤم والتعاون بين الزوجين في معالجة ذلك، وقد يحتاج الأمر في بعض الأحيان إلى صبر ومصابرة ، وتسامح وتغاضي ، طالما أن الأمر بعيد عن حدود الحلال والحرام ، كما في المثال الذي ذكرته السائلة من طلب أم زوجها إعطاءها قيمة أضحية لكي تذبحها نيابةً عنها ، فقد يكون من المناسب إجابتها لمثل ذلك إن كان هناك سعة مالية ، مع الإشارة بطريقة مناسبة إلى أنها تحب أن تباشر ذلك هي بنفسها في الأعوام القادمة . 
وقد سبق لنا بيان حدود تدخل أقارب الزوج في حياة زوجته، وأسباب ذلك، وطريقة علاجه، في جواب الأسئلة التالي أرقامها: (6388)، (96665)، (128947).
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/174331

----------

